
Warriors to play without fans in crowd following San Francisco order - jason_zig
https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/28884486/warriors-play-home-games-fans-following-san-francisco-order
======
davidw
Good. End crowds everywhere, right now. Do it before things get worse.

~~~
alexbanks
Curious, what's the end goal? And when does it end?

~~~
Robotbeat
When the number of active cases drops to zero, when basically everyone is
tested and contact tracing has resolved all current active cases, when a large
fraction of the population (25%-75%) already has had it, or when a vaccine or
extremely good antiviral is developed and massively deployed.

I can't see any of these happening for months. To do any of them requires
massive mobilization that isn't happening in the US.

Eventually COVID-19 will probably just be endemic like the seasonal flu.
Hopefully it's also mutated by that point to be much less dangerous.

~~~
munk-a
Alternatively, when a vaccine becomes available and we can establish herd
immunity (for everyone but the anti-vaxxers of course).

------
skizm
Wondering if they could have like 950 people in the crowd still and auction
off tickets. Would be surreal, but kind of a once in a lifetime experience to
be watching an NBA game, at or near courtside with so few people in
attendance.

~~~
stanski
If you spread people out sufficiently, I feel like it should be fine?

~~~
rtkwe
Have to maintain that separation through the whole game and you still have
contact transmission possible through surfaces.

Also with that tiny number of people various facility costs become
prohibitive.

------
psychometry
Happened in an MLB game a few years ago due to violence in Baltimore. Eerie
video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woP3cJxVR8Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woP3cJxVR8Y)

~~~
tentboy
The upcoming Bahrain Grand Prix will do the same

[https://www.roadandtrack.com/motorsports/a31279654/2020-f1-b...](https://www.roadandtrack.com/motorsports/a31279654/2020-f1-bahrain-
grand-prix-no-spectators/)

Although the Australian Grand Prix this weekend is going on as normal

------
40acres
I envy the broadcasters who have to bleep out all the cursing that normally is
drowned out by crowd noise and arena music.

~~~
duncanawoods
It's made watching Sumo a very different experience. You can hear every
breath. You can hear the swish of the bow in the ending ceremony. It has been
quite interesting until Takayasu's injury today - hearing his howls of agony
in a silent auditorium was heart wrenching.

------
wrsh07
I really want to see this used as an opportunity - not like "how can we recoup
our losses by doubling the number of ads shown per game," rather "what cool
things can we do with drones or cameras or mics or any other element of
production now that we don't have this crowd constraint?"

------
jhowell
I wonder if they'll receive some type of financial consideration given the
loss in revenue. They aren't as good this year as in previous years but it
looks like there are at least 1,000 spectators at the games most nights.

~~~
jerf
Nobody is going to be able to afford to compensate people for everything
that's going to happen. Even insurance won't be able to, which is why they
have the "Act of God" clauses, which I'm sure are already getting stretched
and warmed up now and will be running many ultra-marathons in the months to
come.

~~~
munk-a
I mean, in theory, this would be a really good reason to go into deficit
spending - this was unforeseeable, unnatural and preventing long term economic
damage is in all of our interests - in actuality the US is too big to sanely
manage such compensations and, given the current uncollectability and extreme
size of the US deficit we probably don't want to try and draw any attention to
it during a national crisis.

All those economic stimuluses that got dumped into stock buy backs came out of
the fund that should be there to cover our asses right now.

~~~
freehunter
Yup, that’s why many economists have been saying that during a good economy
like we’ve had for the past ten years, we should have used the opportunity to
rebuild the economic tools we rely on in case of an emergency. Instead we cut
taxes and cut interest rates, so now there’s no room in the economy to recover
this time.

It could end up being nothing... or it could end up being the worst economic
crisis we’ve ever seen. And if it’s the latter, we have no way to defend
against it. The coffers are empty.

~~~
munk-a
In fact, a lot of sane and balanced economists are saying that, while the
corona virus certainly incited the latest market downturn, that downturn is
going to continue since the market has been highly over-valued recently. So
yea, I am concerned and not putting anything into the market right now.

------
gok
I wonder if they'd still be doing this if they weren't dead last place in the
league.

~~~
mehrzad
I bet this same post in r/nba would be a joke based on this very detail.

------
MarlonPro
Can they go back to Oakland if they so choose? Just curious.

~~~
throwaway1777
Probably, but how is that relevant? Fans come from all over the Bay Area.

------
bgorman
Where does the authority come from to ban public events, forcibly quarantine
individuals against their consent come from? I.e. if this went to the supreme
court, would this be upheld? This is private property. From what I can tell
there is little evidence that there is a large health risk to most of the
population.

~~~
aggie
> From what I can tell there is little evidence that there is a large health
> risk to most of the population.

These measures will absolutely prevent a significant number of people from
dying. Does it matter if that population is not 'most' people?

~~~
sjeuueheh
Significant compared to what? By the metrics this is no different than flu
season with lots of hysteria lumped on.

~~~
mikeyouse
Just FYI - the best case scenario is a CFR of 10x the flu. All those stupid
"Over 20,000 people die from the flu every year, so don't worry" posts are
going to look _really_ bad if 200,000 people die.

